# 2009 Arnold Classic Competitor List



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Arnold Classic, renamed Arnold Fitness Weekend, is an annual bodybuilding competition, named after Arnold Schwarzenegger, that takes place Mar 6 2009 – Mar 9 2009 at the Columbus Convention Center located in Columbus, Ohio. It is considered the most lucrative competition in bodybuilding, with a number of large prizes. Most notably, first prize consists [...]

*Read More...*


----------

